# New MB for i7 4790 (non-K)



## stefanels (Feb 21, 2015)

I recently ditched my AMD build and i purchased an i7 4790 cpu, 2x4gb Kingston Fury Black 1866Mhz , 500 Gb Crucial BX100 SSD , Corsair TX750M and HIS IceQ2 R9 290X GPU.... 
The only missing part is the motherboard... I don't need a fancy board like ROG or other cool stuff MB... i have 4 options but i am opened for suggestions...

1. Gigabyte G1 Sniper B5 (B85)
2. Biostar Z87X Hi-Fi 3D
3. ASRock H97 Performance Fatal1ty
4. ASRock Z97 Pro4

PS - I don't want to OC because it's an non-K 4790 but maybe in the future i will upgrade to an 4790K if the situation calls for it... so maybe i need to go with the Z87/Z97 boards ?!


----------



## peche (Feb 21, 2015)

I have been using a intel 3770 [non K too] since it was launched in 2012, I have never felt the need for Overclock… I would like to get a "K" just for overclock adventures, but I think it is not necessary,

Motherboard recommendation:

Ggiabyte motherboards have been my principal choice over other brands because of Quality, have never had a bad or damaged motherboard from them, also Video cards too!, si I may recommend:


Gigabyte G1 Sniper B5 (B85)
GA-B85M-Gaming 3
G1.Sniper Z6
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK
GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK


also Asrock features pretty solid Motherboards, I have used them for sale builds and some friends rigs, they are another excellent choice.

Overclock Formula are pretty nice...and also Fatal1ty ones...!
nick shih, a well known overclocker designed a Asrock OC formula Motherboard... 

Regards,


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 21, 2015)

Get the H97. 97 series chipset is for Haswell refresh. No point in getting Z97 if not getting the k version.

edit: seeing that you might plan to get 4790k, then get the z97 one


----------



## stefanels (Feb 21, 2015)

The Biostar Z87X Hi-Fi 3D doesn't support the new 4790K to be OC'd (if i get one in the future) ?! Or isn't a good OC board ?? I have it in a store in my town at a really good price ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2015)

No point in z97 if youre not overclocking.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 21, 2015)

stefanels said:


> The Biostar Z87X Hi-Fi 3D doesn't support the new 4790K to be OC'd (if i get one in the future) ?! Or isn't a good OC board ?? I have it in a store in my town at a really good price ...



Dont cheap put motherboard. Like I said get z97 mobo. z87 are for 4770k. if you get 4790k in the future get z97 mobo. and how much difference 4790 and k version in your store?


----------



## Daemmon (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe tell us about the prices?
H97 (non-OC/non-K) and Z97 (OC/K + better quality components on some boards) is what I would suggest. I got a decent Asus Z97-C for the extra features / alleged better quality components and I don't regret the buy at all.


----------



## xfia (Feb 21, 2015)

you can still get a z for a non k if your wanting to sli or crossfire and have fast ran plus one good thing about not being into overclocking is being able to get a xeon. if you don't need the integrated graphics the 1231v3 is no doubt intel's best value cpu and is basically a 4770.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2015)

The maximum hero z97 is a good choice. I ran one for a while on a 4970 and it worked very well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd definitely go with the Z97.  Remember, Z97 will support Broadwell CPUs when they come out, while Z87 may not.

Though I prefer the Z97 Extreme4 over the Pro4.


----------



## stefanels (Feb 22, 2015)

I got a new mobo in my mind... the *Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3 *
So i guess this will be the perfect match for the i7 4790 , no ?!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't know about perfect. An H97 would do fine. Your not stressing anything so the high end components are necessary. If your going to upgrade to a K version later just buy it now. Its cheaper that way


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128726


----------



## stefanels (Feb 22, 2015)

I like the Z97X Gaming 3 because it has the M2 slot and maybe when this type of ssd's will be cheap enough i will get one... now i have a crucial BX100 & Samsung 840 EVO mSata (500GB each)... 
Now i stuck with the i7 4790, but i could upgrade in the near future to the K version in case of emergency... THANKS


----------



## xLegendary (Feb 22, 2015)

stefanels said:


> I got a new mobo in my mind... the *Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3 *
> So i guess this will be the perfect match for the i7 4790 , no ?!



I actually liked Gigabyte these years, but after the news came out the Rev  to cost down some of their motherboards now makes me hold back a bit.






I would go either for ASUS or ASrock, Like Peche said their Formula OC boards are pretty good for overclocking, I have one and its rock stable to this day.
But if ur not looking for overclock you find really good stuff in their line up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2015)

stefanels said:


> I like the Z97X Gaming 3 because it has the M2 slot and maybe when this type of ssd's will be cheap enough i will get one... now i have a crucial BX100 & Samsung 840 EVO mSata (500GB each)...
> Now i stuck with the i7 4790, but i could upgrade in the near future to the K version in case of emergency... THANKS



That is kind of why I suggested the Z97 Extreme4. I'm also with xLegendary in avoiding Gigabyte due to their revision shenanigans.  The Z97X Gaming 3 does have two different revisions too, so that is concerning that they might have cut some corners on the second revision.


----------



## stefanels (Feb 22, 2015)

The Z97 Extreme4 is priced way up... and i have a friend who have a Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force (1.5Y warranty left) and it;s priced less than the Extreme4... 

So get the SOC Force instead ? The Gaming 3 is 145 USD, the Extreme4 is 175 and the SOC Force (SH) is 170 bucks...


----------



## Champ (Feb 22, 2015)

With the 4790 especially, I believe OC isn't necessary. You can save yourself a couple of bucks for video cards. When I drop my 4770K to stock I see almost no difference, Most games don't peg cpus that hard either thou.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 22, 2015)

2. Biostar Z87X Hi-Fi 3D
^This is the strongest out of all the boards listed.
SOC Force is good, too..
Tbh..I liked the Biostar better..because..Giga BIOS..ack..
The Giga is sturdier than the Biostar..and OC's memory better.
I've had 2 Gigas and that hi-fi z87x



stefanels said:


> The Biostar Z87X Hi-Fi 3D doesn't support the new 4790K to be OC'd (if i get one in the future) ?! Or isn't a good OC board ?? I have it in a store in my town at a really good price ...


It's a good OC board..It will run 4790K with BIOS update..or updated chip for $15 from BIOSdepot.

I see Tatty is touting the z97we which will support 4790 out of the box.
and it's a nice board..

Now this is just my opinion..but I liked the Hi-Fi z87x 3d better.

If it's like..$85 or so get it.
BIOS chip for $15 and you're in business


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2015)

Biostar Hifi Z97 WE is pretty cheap and has an M2 slot, to be fair I am only running and overclocking a Pentium Anniversary CPU but for a Z97 board it's pretty cheap, it's at least worth considering, also you can check out Dave's review of it here......

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Biostar/HiFi_Z97WE/
Of course there are better boards out there, but for the price and it will give a decent overclock should you upgrade in the future you can't go too far wrong.


----------



## peche (Feb 22, 2015)

xLegendary said:


> I actually liked Gigabyte these years, but after the news came out the Rev  to cost down some of their motherboards now makes me hold back a bit.
> ...
> 
> I would go either for ASUS or ASrock, Like Peche said their Formula OC boards are pretty good for overclocking, I have one and its rock stable to this day.
> But if ur not looking for overclock you find really good stuff in their line up.


Stay away from asus ... thats i t... Gigabyte, Asrock msi and biostar are the way t go ...SOC force from gigabyte its another excellent option, 
regards,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 22, 2015)

peche said:


> *Stay away from asus ... thats i t...* Gigabyte, Asrock msi and biostar are the way t go ...SOC force from gigabyte its another excellent option,
> regards,



Load of BS. Whats your reasoning for such a claim?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2015)

stefanels said:


> The Z97 Extreme4 is priced way up... and i have a friend who have a Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force (1.5Y warranty left) and it;s priced less than the Extreme4...
> 
> So get the SOC Force instead ? The Gaming 3 is 145 USD, the Extreme4 is 175 and the SOC Force (SH) is 170 bucks...



IMO, if you are going to spend the 170 on the used Z97X-SOC, you might as well get the new Extreme4 for 5 more and get a full 3 year warranty.  Plus the Z97X-SOC doesn't have an M.2 port.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 22, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> IMO, if you are going to spend the 170 on the used Z97X-SOC, you might as well get the new Extreme4 for 5 more and get a full 3 year warranty.  Plus the Z97X-SOC doesn't have an M.2 port.



Not to mention why get an SOC for a chip that cant overclock.

Im going to recommend the Asus Z97-A. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3132118&cm_re=asus_z97-_-13-132-118-_-Product


----------



## wolar (Feb 23, 2015)

I suggest for Gigabyte z97 d3h , you get almost everything you will need at a good price ( intel lan + Realtek ALC1150 ) .

Edit : if im not mistaken its almost the same as the gaming 3 from gigabyte.


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Load of BS. Whats your reasoning for such a claim?


lots of asus products died without a reason, for personal builds and work things such as motherboards, graphics cards and sound cards, 
regards,


----------



## joeylee032 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have the z97 extreme4, highly recommend it. It's going for under 140 bucks: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157503


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2015)

joeylee032 said:


> I have the z97 extreme4, highly recommend it. It's going for under 140 bucks: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157503


pretty solid motherboard, i have seen lots of excellent reviews of it, 

Regards.


----------



## stefanels (Feb 23, 2015)

So i finally got the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3 (FREE 1 year bitdefender internet security 2015) at  145 USD... 

Thanks all who shared a comment... have a nice week

PS - In Europe 140 USD = 140 Euro and it's like 173 USD here the extreme4...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is a good board.  Have fun with it.  When you upgrade to a K processor it should do very well overclocking for you.


----------



## stefanels (Feb 24, 2015)

Just arrived... NICE


----------

